# Heavy HOB equipment and rimless tanks?



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking for any rules, guidelines, advice etc in regards to how much weight in terms of HOB's a rimless tank can support.

I have a 20 gal starfire tank with an HOB skimmer and phosban reactor. Have an upgrade skimmer that is pretty large and I'm hesitant to hook it up. (weight of skimmer, plus the water it would hold, plus the outward pressure from the existing tank water on the walls of the tank)

Wondering if there is need to be concerned about tank strength?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you don't want to worry about weight or strength then drill a hole and build a sump. Worries are over!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

you should be ok..but imo hang on back stuff spoil the look of a rimless tank.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> you should be ok..but imo hang on back stuff spoil the look of a rimless tank.


very often it spoils floors also

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> you should be ok..but imo hang on back stuff spoil the look of a rimless tank.


I hear that. Everything is at the back of course though.


----------

